

Arcade Fire - Reflektor (Full Album Teaser - Official) - UntitledNo4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBjqUEMlHTY#t=27

======
UntitledNo4
Sound only works for a selected few. Unfortunately I'm not one of them, but
nevertheless, in my opinion, Arcade Fire show once again that they understand
modern technology and how to harness it for their art (and sales too,
probably).

